# Sata 5000 rp



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Anybody got or tried the sata 5000 rp? If so whats your thoughts on it? 
Cheers


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I cant say anything of any help on the 5000 but as with most of the previous satas I believe in my opinion that theres a gun that will do the exact same thing or better for less money ! Make of that what you like as its just my opinion?
Are you looking to buy one for everyday use or hobby projects ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We've recently had issues with sata sprayguns with the chrome flaking off, bearing in mind these guns were under six months old which I wouldn't expect to happen. The sata rep came out usual story never seen that before but ill replace the gun body's for you, ok he replaced them but when you spend that ammount money you don't expect it. I've used a sata 4000 wasn't keen on it so reverted back to devilbiss. Depending on your spraying style see if you can try a devilbiss pro-lite that's all I use know tried other makes of guns but always end up back with devilbiss.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a minijet 4. What a load of $hit. Corroded, chrome flaking off (never left In gunwash) parts sticking. Devilbiss on the other hand ive had longer and still like new. Work bought all the lads Satas for clear but they hate them and only use them for base and not clear, for that they use devilbiss GTI pro. You probably have the sata 3000/4000 already. There's not many differences between the 5000. Read up on them. Nicer grip for smaller hands... Personally I'd go prolite gti. I do smart repairs and my finishes come out better than the lads in the spray booth with gti pro's


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Same here andy,i have a sata 3000 rp and the pot lid cracked like a mo fo ! 
I never leave my guns to soak so how it cracked the way it did is beyond me,then the inner cup seal went so was trickling paint down side of gun ! And i just get varied results with it so now i only use it if doing a side out on a transit in 2k or similar job.
I agree the prolite takes some beating thats why i have 2 on order lol (ive got way too many guns as it is lol )


----------

